# Sinker paint



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

What kind of paint should I use if I was to paint some of my bullet weights. 

_From my Evo  _


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Vinyl or powder. Vinyl colors require a base of white, but can be dipped. Powder painting is a full blown commitment!


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

I have been using powder paint and it is very durable.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Easy peasy; Paint it any color you want with an enamel spray or brush on. You can even use the enamel model pens. get creative and add some glitter either fine or coarse depending what outcome you are looking for. Then you need a clear hard coating. Hard as nails finger polish will work. I try to match the color of the baits I'm useing. For texas rigging. Use your imagination. Take a small cardboard box and put tooth picks in the top edge in the holes, (one end in the cardboard and the other in the weights center hole)that way you can do more than one at a time. These tech tips where shown on versus and for the life of me I cant remember the name of the show.
anyway try it its fun.
later donm


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

What metal are those bullet weights made of?

Vinyl Paint:It'll take a day to dry.It also scrapes off easily and hot conditions will really make it scrape off.Then you'll have to buy vinyl thinner.The shelf life of those unused vinyl paint jars is shortIt'll be a total waste... Spraypaint would work and would be quicker. Like Fish Scalper mentioned,bright colors need a good basecoat of white to bring out the optimum color for both spraying and vinyl.Spraying should be effective for most metals.

Powdercoat paint:Very durable coating and the colors are pretty bright. I'd only use it on lead. Steel didn't fare too well.Not sure about brass or other metals. It costs more,but the unused jars have a long shelf life.

I'd try the spray paint method first and see how they look before going with powder paint.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Just lead. I bought some tungston green pumkin with black specks and they look so much better then that silver lead next to your soft bait. But for 5 dollars a 3 pack from BPS, i was going to paint some of my lead bullets. Thanks for the advice guys

_From my Evo  _


----------



## simonsbd (Aug 16, 2011)

looking for help with a Fluid bed?


----------



## simonsbd (Aug 16, 2011)

maybe how to make my own fluid bed?


----------



## simonsbd (Aug 16, 2011)

what is a good powder paint to use that would be nice too...


----------



## simonsbd (Aug 16, 2011)

I am also looking for a few good colors for some Crappie and Bass!!!!


----------



## simonsbd (Aug 16, 2011)

and if anyone around Hoover or Alum Creek that have any good info that would be nice....


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry, but this cracked me up! Lmao.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

simonsbd said:


> looking for help with a Fluid bed?


PM me your e-mail, and I will help you out.


----------

